
Show HN: Covid-19 Treatment Dashboard - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/covidTreatment
======
greatwave1
I built this dashboard to visualize ongoing efforts towards treatments and
vaccines for COVID-19, using data scraped from ClinicalTrials.gov and
NewsAPI.org.

Within the last few weeks there have been some promising results from these
trials, including news from a Pfizer study released this morning
([https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/01/coronavirus-vaccine-from-
pfi...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/01/coronavirus-vaccine-from-pfizer-and-
biontech-shows-positive-results-report-says.html)).

I shared this on HackerNews three months ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22728049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22728049))
and received some great suggestions on improving the UI and data. Please let
me know if you have any more ideas on how to improve the updated site!

